# RENO 2009! HERE I COME



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 19, 2009)

It's official! I'm back to Reno with "Team Mangold" and the RR Viper-powered L-29! After some logistical problems we're on track an gunning for a win in the Jet Gold. Hope to see some members in the pits, come by and say hi!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice!, CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2009)

Awesome news!

I have been wanting to go this year, and will still try and make it (got my fingers crossed)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 19, 2009)

Whoa, great news Flyboyj!  Wish I could git out there.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 19, 2009)

Sounds like a good year for it, Joe. Best of luck to the team!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 19, 2009)

Go Team Mangold!!!! Have a great time Joe!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 19, 2009)

Good luck Joe!

Be with you in spirit!

TO


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 19, 2009)

Good luck Flyboy!!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 20, 2009)

Good luck FBJ! Hope you have a great time!


----------



## trackend (Aug 20, 2009)

Best of luck Joe.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 20, 2009)

Very cool Joe! Good luck to the team mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats Joe! Best of luck.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2009)

Good on ya Joe, take care and have a great time mate!


----------



## DBII (Aug 20, 2009)

Wish I could be there. Good Luck

DBII


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 20, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Torch (Aug 20, 2009)

Yup lotsa luck and enjoy, one of these days I will make it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 20, 2009)

Good luck Joe, get that Gold Baby......


----------



## ccheese (Aug 20, 2009)

Best of luck, Joe. Go for the Gold !!

Keep us informed.....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 20, 2009)

Good luck and best of luck. Take lots of pics!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 20, 2009)

Good for you and your team, Joe! Best wishes.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 20, 2009)

You lucky, lucky, lucky bar-steward !. Thats great news. Its pointless saying enjoy yourself....your avatar is already smiling !!!!.

Get some pics for us who cant make it but most of all have a great time mate


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 20, 2009)

good luck , and I think the Mods should pay for my trip


----------



## Airframes (Aug 20, 2009)

Great news Joe. Best of luck to you and the Team, bring back some 'tin'.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 13, 2009)

Well folks - I'm getting ready to head out. I'll arrive in Reno tonight and will start my week out working with a company at Stead who helped us with the plane. We have some surprises and I'll post pics as soon as I can.

This is bitter sweet for me - I have high hopes for our team this year but am facing this challenge without a team member from last year - my father in law.

I'm dedicating my participation in this year's races after his memory. Although he's gone, I'm sure he'll be there in spirit.

If any members make it out there, come look me up in the Jet Pits!


Joe


----------



## seesul (Sep 13, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> It's official! I'm back to Reno with "Team Mangold" and the RR Viper-powered L-29! After some logistical problems we're on track an gunning for a win in the Jet Gold. Hope to see some members in the pits, come by and say hi!!!



Hi Joe, is he the same Mangold who flies Red Bull Air Race? Mike, if am I not wrong?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 13, 2009)

Good luck Joe!

Win, lose or draw, I'm sure you will make your father in law proud. He'll be watching. 

TO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 13, 2009)

seesul said:


> Hi Joe, is he the same Mangold who flies Red Bull Air Race? Mike, if am I not wrong?



Yes he is - came in 5th at Porto today.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 13, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> Good luck Joe!
> 
> Win, lose or draw, I'm sure you will make your father in law proud. He'll be watching.
> 
> TO



Thanks TO!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 13, 2009)

Have a great time Joe and good luck!!!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 13, 2009)

Good Luck Joe. 


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 13, 2009)

The very best of Luck Joe!!! Wish that I could be there to shout on you!


----------



## Glider (Sep 13, 2009)

All the best to you and the team. We want to see the 2nd Place changed in the next few days.

Most of all though stay safe


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 16, 2009)

Well guys - an exciting first 2 days.

We're running good - so is our competition. One advantage we have this year - winglets - real suttle, but they are there. The 2 vipers are hitting course speeds over 520mph. There's even an L39 running close to us.

Tomorrow is more qualifying. I'm on dial up so I can't post pics yet. More to come!

Joe

PS - P-51A, Glacier Girl and an F7F all close by. Been hanging out with some Rarebear folks.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 16, 2009)

Good to hear things are going well for the team...keep up the good work!


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 16, 2009)

Great to hear, keep running strong!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 16, 2009)

Best of luck, Joe, in all you do...

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Sep 16, 2009)

Kick some butt, Joe. I want to hear some good results. I wish I could be there to cheer Mike on, and of course, snap off some shots.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2009)

Good to hear it is going well so far. Best of luck!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 16, 2009)

Sounds like ur having more fun than any of us Joe.... Kick ass out there, take no names and make ur Father in Law proud my man....


----------



## Njaco (Sep 16, 2009)

Fingers crossed Joe!!!

I myself would end up hanging out with the Mustang, P-38 and Bearcat all day!!!  That must be great there!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2009)

Good news so far Joe, keep it going. Good luck to you all for the rest of the trials.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 16, 2009)

Awesome, keep it up!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice job so far Joe! I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 17, 2009)

What a day! Just getting home and to bed! Long story short, had some issues with the plane, got them fixed by shear luck - qualified 3rd - first race 3rd - BUT Joe Gano in "Pipsqueak" (do a google search about Joe and his planes, he's a great guy) cut a pylon so now we're in 2nd. Although former astronaut Curt Brown kicked ass and won the first race, we may have a chance to zero in on him. Off the line all 3 planes were close! It's going to be a matter of exceleration.

Other stuff - saw a Lockheed Ventura land, all the warbirds you can shake a stick at and at the end of the day had a few beers with CMDR "Flake" Snow - CO Navy Fighter Weapons School, Fallon NV, great guy - some of the other operators are going to get him in an L-39 within the next few days.

I'm sunburned and beat - will try to update tomorrow! Thanks for all thee kind words guys!!!!

-FBJ-


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome stuff, Joe!

Looking forward to more good news!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 17, 2009)

Great update Joe. Nice to have someone on-site for the real update. Sounds like you are having fun and working hard, at the same time. Lucky dog. 8)


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 17, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Awesome stuff, Joe!
> 
> Looking forward to more good news!



Same here!


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 17, 2009)

beaupower32 said:


> Same here!



Ditto, it sounds exciting!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 17, 2009)

Best of luck Joe , sounds good so far


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2009)

Great news Joe, glad all is going well AND you're having a good time to boot!....take care man!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2009)

Great stuff Joe! Hope all continues to go well.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 18, 2009)

I hope today went well.
Good luck!


Wheels


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 19, 2009)

Well another day at 2nd - we went back to the original wingtips and ran a bit slower but was still able to contain Joe Gano in "Pipsqueak." Joe had us on the run but m
Mike held on - Curt Brown once again sailed into 1st.

An issue today with the Blue Angels - not sure what happened but their practice was cut short.

More to come - time for bed!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 19, 2009)

As long as you're holding onto 2nd, that gives you a good shot at capturing 1st!

Hope nothing's wrong with the Blue Angles, they're supposed to be here at the Redding Airshow next weekend...

Thanks for the update, we're all pulling for ya'!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 19, 2009)

That's fricken awesome! Best of luck Joe!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2009)

Go Joe....fingers crossed!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 19, 2009)

Nothing wrong with second place. Why did you guys go back to the original wingtips?


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice job Joe!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 19, 2009)

Very cool. Next time you have to take me with you. I will work for free...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2009)

Great work Joe. Keeping 2nd place is good, hopefully you will move up next year.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 22, 2009)

Well its over - took 2nd again. The last race was exciting, we were catching up to Curt and he only beat us by 3 seconds. We taped the hell out of the airplane and picked up a few knots as well. All and all still very rewarding.

We are trying to expand the Jet Class at Reno - although competitive, we're all a big family. Can't wait till 2010 I'll also have some Reno news in the next few days.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 23, 2009)

I looked over the race results on Monday. Seeing how Curt set a course record during qualifying, it sounds like he had the fast setup. Good to see you gave him a run for his money though.

I also saw that Ken Gottschall took 1st in the T6 Silver race. Very cool. I have flown with him a few times. Great guy and a great pilot.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 23, 2009)

Congratulations Joe. Sounds like you nearly got 1st, so I guess it must have been really motoring! Well done to all.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 23, 2009)

Way to go, Joe!

Sounds like there was some real tough competition this year


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 23, 2009)

evangilder said:


> I looked over the race results on Monday. Seeing how Curt set a course record during qualifying, it sounds like he had the fast setup. Good to see you gave him a run for his money though.
> 
> I also saw that Ken Gottschall took 1st in the T6 Silver race. Very cool. I have flown with him a few times. Great guy and a great pilot.



The T-6 race was really exciting Lots of passing and changing of the lead from what I remember.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 23, 2009)

I have got to get up there for the races one of these years. I have a buddy with an RV that stays up there the whole week. I would love to do that too, but I don't know how well that would go over with the missus.


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 23, 2009)

evangilder said:


> I would love to do that too, but I don't know how well that would go over with the missus.



Tell her your doing research for a new book!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure that would work with my current project.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2009)

Well done Joe, a pretty good result...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2009)

Good result Joe! Best of luck for next year.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks all....

At the end of the races I was approached by the Jet Class race committee to be a tech inspector during next years' races! I must be doing something right!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 23, 2009)

Very cool Joe! Congrats on 2nd place!

Take me with you next time. I will work for free...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 23, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Very cool Joe! Congrats on 2nd place!
> 
> Take me with you next time. I will work for free...




Hey I might take you up on that!!!!

BTW - Anyone here listens to "Offspring?" Front man Dexter Holland loaned his L-39 to us for use as a starter plane. He also had his private jet with an anarchy symbol painted on the tail parked along side allof our jets.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats on 2nd place! Great job!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 23, 2009)

Bravo Zulu, Joe. You'll get the first place trophy next time. Now what about those pictures ????

Charles


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Whatever position you finished
sounds like you had a thoroughly good time
Glad you enjoyed it Joe


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks guys - pics to follow.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 23, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Hey I might take you up on that!!!!
> 
> BTW - Anyone here listens to "Offspring?" Front man Dexter Holland loaned his L-39 to us for use as a starter plane. He also had his private jet with an anarchy symbol painted on the tail parked along side allof our jets.



I did not know he owned a L-39. Is he a pilot?

Edit: Just did a quick search and found out he has a commercial pilots license and has even done an around the world solo flight in 10 days.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 11, 2009)

It been cold and snowy here so it gave me time to post the last of my Reno pics.

The last pic is me, Mike Mangold and Nicholas Ivanoff, French Red Bull pilot. Great guy, he rigged a camera in the cockpit.


----------

